# Stroker LS2s



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard of stroker kits for the LS2, and done some searching on them in my free time. Looks like there's one to bring the cubes up to 404, and I've heard rumors of one that brings it up to 427. Seems like a superb option when the motor gets a little tired in the future (plus cam & roller components), I'm seriously considering it. I'm curious to know if anyone has one, and what their experience with it has been. Can you still run them on pump gas? What's the compression ratio?


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

There used to be a Lunati 427 kit for ls1 and I am sure that there are other kits out there for the ls2, just do a search for them


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Most of it is just boasting... I'd like to hear something from someone who is actually running the kit. First hand experience.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

i think some go for the stroker kit (on ls1.com.au) while some go for an ls7 crate.


----------

